# My very own Light strip!



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

My take one what so many have done before. Used the Rain gutter, and 13w 6500 CFL minicurl lights. Ran an old strip of cabinetry shelving track down the middle to hide my wires and give the strip some rigidity. 
Still needs a coat of paint, but I lack the time to do it right now.
Before









After


































Thanks to zof and Mikaila31 for their input and assistance in this build.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice job! now thats some serious light! Your making me jealous, time to go buy another outlet and add 2 more!!! 

Howd you space the outlets from the shelving track? Also how hot is it getting in there? Is it getting time for vent holes? Or just fine?


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

There is 1/2 inch bolts to space them out. Haven't measured temp yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just thinking, it might be more efficient to reverse the orientation of your sockets, like two facing out from the middle and the end ones facing in, should make it so more of the light is hitting the inside of the tank and not escaping out the sides. Middles are probably ok but the outside bulbs are probably pushing a ton of light out your sides based on their orientation.

Of course if your goal is also to light that part of your house more, its probably working pretty well!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow DIY lighting no one lets me do things like that.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Mettalikatt said:


> My take one what so many have done before. Used the Rain gutter, and 13w 6500 CFL minicurl lights. Ran an old strip of cabinetry shelving track down the middle to hide my wires and give the strip some rigidity.
> Still needs a coat of paint, but I lack the time to do it right now.
> Before
> 
> ...


I am so stealing your idea...I hope I know enough about electricity..BBBZZZZZOUT


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Interesting.

Pretty much exactly what I was planning on doing.... Wouldn't have thought to use raingutter though.

Hope you don't give your fishies a heart attack.


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Pretty much exactly what I was planning on doing.... Wouldn't have thought to use raingutter though.
> 
> Hope you don't give your fishies a heart attack.


All alive and well, brought out their colors nicely. well, as much color as an Opaline Gourami has.


----------

